# Olympia Cremina



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Worth a punt or steer clear?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olympia-Cremina-Espresso-Maker-Machine-Model-67-1982-See-Pics-Read-Good-Works-/154656284774?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@GrahamSPhillips Why? It is the wrong voltage, will cost another £250 to transport with probable import charges........its worth £800


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

I just fancy a Cremina.. call me an old romantic..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@GrahamSPhillips absolutely nothing wrong with being an old romantic! I had a mint 1971 version of the 67. It had been fully restored, boiler stripped of asbestos, every seal changed, upgraded steam arm, naked as well as bakelite handled pf......and I sold it this year for £850......


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> @GrahamSPhillips absolutely nothing wrong with being an old romantic! I had a mint 1971 version of the 67. It had been fully restored, boiler stripped of asbestos, every seal changed, upgraded steam arm, naked as well as bakelite handled pf......and I sold it this year for £850......


 You sold it too cheap


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@StevenG91 was worth a grand, but if you put something up for sale on here and no one knows its value, or buys it, then in order to sell it you reduce the price


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Well if there's another in the offing please let me know


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

Can someone explain the appeal of the Cremina?

I watched Hoffmann's video and it seems cool but it's quite expensive brand new - €3K+.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@whinmoor85 Ownership......simple as that. They are or were well built in Switzerland and because of that, seem to attract certain sorts of owners (including me!). truth is, if you are basing your thoughts purely on coffee, then in my humble they are just bang average, but it is still nice to own one. When I was a lad, owners of MG sports cars always used to wave to each other if you met another one on the road.........why, they were shite!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> When I was a lad, owners of MG sports cars always used to wave to each other if you met another one on the road.........why, they were shite!


 Not many people know MGB stood for many great bills. Reason owners waived to each other was a gesture of surprise the car wasn't parked by the side of the road with the bonnet up.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

whinmoor85 said:


> Can someone explain the appeal of the Cremina?
> 
> I watched Hoffmann's video and it seems cool but it's quite expensive brand new - €3K+.


 Cremina has cult status - beautifully engineered but hard to justify the cost unless you've got money to burn. Well maintained ones regularly fetch £1k which makes it a more attractive proposition. You can now get an aftermarket pressure profile kit which is also eye wateringly expensive that gives real time feedback on pressure applied to the lever.

Odyssey Argos which is launching very soon is similar in footprint size priced south of £1k and comes with lots of interesting features - worth checking out if you're in the market for a very small lever.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

StevenG91 said:


> You sold it too cheap


 David has always asked a very reasonable price for his stuff, sometimes not making a profit on it...or even giving it away.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

@whinmoor85 I agree for 3grand I'd go for the Evo everytime! Hence I fancy an older model to recon or one that's been re-conned


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> @whinmoor85 I agree for 3grand I'd go for the Evo everytime! Hence I fancy an older model to recon or one that's been re-conned


 Many of those about....🤔


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Many of those about....🤔


 I challenge you to find me one then!! LoL


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> I challenge you to find me one then!! LoL


 You don't want to be conned. I reckon you would be better waiting for the Argos (bad name), or the Londinium Vectis (price unknown) which has a real* gem of a 58mm group*, a *higher pressure than the 6 bar of a cremina* and* better temp stability than a Cremina .*

I suspect once the Vectis is available, these things will be evidenced by the test team. At a projected price of 1000 euro (excluding VAT?), it could represent massive value compared to a Cremina.

Evidence attached below....as these statements are not mine.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm sure you are right @DavecUK ! Wise counsel.. thanks


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

I've had a bright idea for your next project @DavecUK @Paolo_Cortese... the ACA ULTRA MINIMA (cremina).. what do you think?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> I've had a bright idea for your next project @DavecUK @Paolo_Cortese... the ACA ULTRA MINIMA (cremina).. what do you think?


 I think that space is already well served an the upcoming Argos, looks like it's going to be unbeatable. I think if the Londinium Vectis ever launches, most of its potential market has already been eclipsed by the Argos.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I were in on the Vectis project, I would be waiting to see how well the Argos launches and goes down with the market. If it is as good as expected, it will be a tough hill for the Vectis to climb. Brining a new product to the market means incurring many costs and you need to hit the road running. With Londinium no longer being as well represented on CFUK as it once was (perhaps Londinium may be considering becoming a forum sponson, some excellent deals available on the UK's premier and largest coffee forum) then perhaps the launch target market is not there


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @whinmoor85 Ownership......simple as that. They are or were well built in Switzerland and because of that, seem to attract certain sorts of owners (including me!). truth is, if you are basing your thoughts purely on coffee, then in my humble they are just bang average, but it is still nice to own one. When I was a lad, owners of MG sports cars always used to wave to each other if you met another one on the road.........why, they were shite!


 Ha I had two MGB GTs in my misbegotten youth. Dead unreliable but dead easy to work on too


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Ha I had two MGB GTs in my misbegotten youth. Dead unreliable but dead easy to work on too


 Many years later having parted company with my third, got the chance to drive one again. Had forgotten about the driving experience - felt like I was lying in the bath.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

SAFETY FAST!


----------



## Pasturemaster (Jun 15, 2021)

I like the Cremina but down under old unrefurbed models go for well over $4K and new ones are an eye watering $6K+. 0)
That combined with the temperature stability (or lack thereof) just puts me off.
MGs weren't as easy to work on as Triumph Spitfires.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Pasturemaster I used to have a MKII


----------



## Pasturemaster (Jun 15, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @Pasturemaster I used to have a MKII


 They are fun little cars.
We used to live in sunny Brisbane and for 20 years that MkIII was the Studmistress's daily drive.
The top was never raised.
We moved to rural Victoria a while back and there are too many Skippys around for the Spitty.
It's a pity Triumph never put the 2ltr 6 or a proper rear suspension in them.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Pasturemaster said:


> They are fun little cars.
> We used to live in sunny Brisbane and for 20 years that MkIII was the Studmistress's daily drive.
> The top was never raised.
> We moved to rural Victoria a while back and there are too many Skippys around for the Spitty.
> It's a pity Triumph never put the 2ltr 6 or a proper rear suspension in them.


 I had a Triumph GT6, that had the 2 ltr 6 cylinder engine and proper rear suspension. Like the Spit, you could sit on the wheel while working on the engine, very useful.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Norvin I had one of those as well, sold the spitfire and got the GT6. Short number too I can still remember it XHV 3G.

2l straight 6 Vitesse engine and twin su carbs, plus overdrive in 3rd and top.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> @Norvin I had one of those as well, sold the spur and got the GT6. Short number too I can still remember it XHV 3G.
> 
> 2l straight 6 Vitesse engine and twin su carbs, plus overdrive in 3rd and top.


 Mine too. It also had the little bench seat in the back, suitable for 3 yr olds or one very flexible young lady (but that's another story).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a Magenta one. I drove it off the garage forecourt and 50 yards later, the stub axle snapped. I still bought it!


----------



## Pasturemaster (Jun 15, 2021)

I have driven a MKIV Spitty with a 2.5ltr fuel injected engine and, to be honest, it was a bit too much.
I also had a MK1 PI sedan.
It was a great car but no Air con in QLD ended up being a deal breaker.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Pasturemaster Triumph, aircon


----------



## Pasturemaster (Jun 15, 2021)

Fair enough. 😂
Crazy design features like the fuel pump for the Lucas fuel injection sitting in the boot directly over the muffler.
Might help as anti-icing aid in Old Blighty but just caused fuel vapour lock in the tropics.
Simple solution was a double wrap of the returning fuel line (150 psi system needs an OPV and return) around the pump before returning to the tank.
Fun car to drive with a limo like "thunk" as the doors closed.
You just didn't let it know it was about to turn and threw it into a corner.


----------



## Pasturemaster (Jun 15, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> I had a Magenta one. I drove it off the garage forecourt and 50 yards later, the stub axle snapped. I still bought it!


 Spitty or GT6?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Pasturemaster GT6.....I had it resprayed and I have never seen a roof rot in the way this one had. Was great to drive mind you but would hate to have to drive it now!


----------

